# Need Help Choosing A Vintage Camera



## ApertureChic (May 14, 2012)

Hi There,

 I was thinking about buying a cool vintage/antique camera for my significant other for his Birthday. I would like something that looks pretty cool that he could put up on a shelf in his office and if possible I would like to not spend more then $100.00 on it. We are both currently Nikon owners.

 Can anyone recommend any cameras? There seem to be soooo many out there. I thought it might be cool to get him a camera from the year he was born (1975) I discovered the first digital camera was invented that year however it is the size of a blender and looks like old computer parts with a cassette player strapped to the side lol.....

 Please help


----------



## dxqcanada (May 14, 2012)

Rollei A110 - Camerapedia

Rollei A110 Set - Chain,Flash adapter & Case Film Camera | eBay


----------



## bhop (May 15, 2012)

Is it just gonna be a shelf queen or is he going to actually use it?

Shelf queen = Kodak brownie folding camera.. these look nice on a shelf and are pretty cheap.
User = old Nikon, FM would be a good choice IMO, and looks good on a shelf too.  Plus you can use any non-G lenses you have on it.

example (this one's mine.. alas it's a shelf queen because they don't make the film size it takes anymore)



Kodak Autographic 2-C Jr. by bhop, on Flickr

and the FM looks similar to my FE, just doesn't have aperture priority..



Nikon FE by bhop, on Flickr


----------



## djacobox372 (May 21, 2012)

For "shelf duty" I'm a big fan of folders with an art-deco flair. The kodak bantam for example, these go for less then $100 on ebay:




An old press camera (speed graphic) with a flashhandle is also a great decorative piece--you could probably get one in non-working condition for $100:



If you want one from his birth year (1975), the nikon f2 was the flagship model back then.  You might be able to find a rough one for $100 or less. I'd suggest attaching an old flashbulb flash to it for extra decorative flair. 

 +


----------



## Buckster (May 21, 2012)

I keep daily eBay email updates on the art deco Kodak Bantam Specials, looking for a deal on one.  You find them for less than $100 on eBay?  I'd love to have you link me to one!  From what I've seen, they sell at more like $250.  More if they're in really nice condition.


----------



## ambaker (May 24, 2012)

Yashica Electro 35 GTN?  35mm rangefinder made from 73-77.  The GTN is all black, the GSN is chrome.  GTNs command a little more money, but are still well within your price range.  They take a pretty good picture, if you want to use them, too.


----------



## Mike_E (May 24, 2012)

Look into old Russian rangefinders.  Fed 2s or Kiev 4s are a good place to start.  If you can find one that's already been CLA'd (cleaned, lubed and adjusted) that would be a good thing.  

good luck


----------



## camperbc (May 25, 2012)

+1 for the FED 2. I got mine for about $60 in absolutely perfect condition, just CLA'd and with warranty, from hero4g (Andrey from Synoptics Camera Shop) on Ebay. And here are links to a FED 2 and a Zorki 4 currently listed by this seller who I highly recommend, having made multiple purchases from him in recent months. Both of these Soviet rangefinders are capable of taking outstanding photographs with their Industar 26 & 61 lenses.

FED 2 USSR LEICA Camera Industar-61 CLA WARRANTY MANUAL EXC | eBay

ZORKI 4 USSR LEICA Camera Industar-61 CLA WARRANTY MANUAL EXC | eBay

Here are my two Russian rangefinders for which I paid about $60 each.

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland: about my photography:


*FED 2 (1960)*






_*Zorki-4 (1963)*_


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 25, 2012)

These are on my shelf, cheap, and i still use 'em. You can get them cheap!






This one was free but  ruined once the RAT was inside heh


----------



## djacobox372 (May 28, 2012)

Buckster said:
			
		

> I keep daily eBay email updates on the art deco Kodak Bantam Specials, looking for a deal on one.  You find them for less than $100 on eBay?  I'd love to have you link me to one!  From what I've seen, they sell at more like $250.  More if they're in really nice condition.



Working and mint they sell for $250+, but u can buy a non-working decorative bantam for as low as $100.  Right now the lowest i see in the completed auctions is $125, but ive seen them sell for less.


----------

